# Hill holder as an aftermarket



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Been usin' 'em for years,....


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Been usin' 'em for years,....


Bondo, thank for the link! So, is it simple to install? Will fit a Cobalt? 
Which one should I buy- the prices range soooo big, from $150-$600 or so........


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

For example, this one:

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...9KEe2AFZ5U8pT5-CMGTTfP-WRLFunQdIIoaAuyp8P8HAQ

is it just for racing or can a regular guy like me use it for a simple hill hold till I let out the clutch and gentle gas? No burning out wheel rubber for me.......


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

They used to teach that skill in driver ed. Google 'heel-toe' technique.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Heel toe is not really for "hill hold", E brake is for hill hold, which I know how to use, but my kid has a tough time with hills. Want to make life easier for him. hey- lucky he even knows stick shift- these days its a vanishing skill.......


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Heel/ toe works in either situation actually,....

The mico-lock can be put into just 1 line, such as the rear brake line if ya wish,...
Or just to the fronts,...

I donno how yer car is plumbed, so I can't say exactly where, or which mico-lock to use,....

Years back, I put 'em on my 4x4s to hold the truck when winchin' somebody else out,...
I'd just heel/ toe on hills, 'n stoplights,...
'course, I've been drivin' standard shift since the late-60s,....


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

papereater said:


> hey- lucky he even knows stick shift- these days its a vanishing skill.......


True dat. Daughter and hubby have 3 cars in their fleet - she can drive one. We keep bugging her . . .


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Heel/ toe works in either situation actually,....
> 
> The mico-lock can be put into just 1 line, such as the rear brake line if ya wish,...
> Or just to the fronts,...
> .


Bond, please advise which one would be a good choice above as the prices range quite a bit. Do I need to spend $600 for the highest priced one?

Thanks.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *I donno how yer car is plumbed, so I can't say exactly where, or which mico-lock to use,...*.


As I said,....^^^^

_*IF*_ the rear brake line passes some where near under the driver seat, the $30. manual unit oughta work,....

If the car has 'puter controlled brakes, I have _No_ clue,....


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You can use a line lock if you want. Put it on for the rear if you can since it's front wheel drive. When your stopped, the ABS isn't 'on call' if you will. It doesn't activate until around 10mph or more. Some is 25mph. But people have been using their wits to keep it 'on the hill' since cars were made. But don't use the clutch. It will soon burn up.:vs_cool:


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Bondo said:


> As I said,....^^^^
> 
> _*IF*_ the rear brake line passes some where near under the driver seat, the $30. manual unit oughta work,....
> 
> If the car has 'puter controlled brakes, I have _No_ clue,....


I get ya, Bondo. Right- depends on brake lines, I guess. Thanks.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Brainbucket said:


> You can use a line lock if you want. Put it on for the rear if you can since it's front wheel drive. When your stopped, the ABS isn't 'on call' if you will. It doesn't activate until around 10mph or more. Some is 25mph. But people have been using their wits to keep it 'on the hill' since cars were made. But don't use the clutch. It will soon burn up.:vs_cool:


OK, Brain, rear brakes it is, as you say, cuz its front wheel drive. But what do you mean by:

"But people have been using their wits to keep it 'on the hill' since cars were made. But don't use the clutch. It will soon burn up.:vs_cool:"??

Dont use the clutch? burn up vs cool?? What do you mean? Will this device burn up my clutch?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> "But people have been using their wits to keep it 'on the hill' since cars were made. But don't use the clutch. It will soon burn up.


Ayuh,.... I ain't the Brain, but what I read is,....
The 2 ways to hold on a hill with a standard shift is to have yer left foot holdin' the clutch in, 'n yer right foot on the brake,....

The other way is employed by some morons is to let the clutch out, til the car stays put on the hill,.....

The 1st way is Right,...
The 2nd way will burn out the clutch in a few weeks,.....


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Your stopped on a hill I'll say facing up, clutch in and brake applied. You find the sweet spot of the clutch almost engaging but not quite. When it's time to go, slightly engage clutch as you other foot goes to the gas and then go. Easy once you master it. You want the lowest rpm's on engagement with out killing the engine as it doesn't slip as much. But don't set there engaging clutch to keep it stopped and steady as it will wear out real fast. Once you smell it, it's over.:vs_cool:


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Ohhhh, right- I get it now, Bondo and Brain! Yes, I do respect clutches- my 87 sunbird has 201,000 miles on orig clutch!

Maybe I shouyld give my kid lessons on this "sweet spot" clutch placement, and forget the line lock gadget. BTW, its not exactly an aftermarket replacement for factory hill hold. You gotta push in a button near the shift knob and junk like that- whats the use- too complicated. 

Thanks for all the supposrt- I will report back!


----------

